# new display shelve



## bucky902 (Apr 22, 2013)

I pick up this mirror shelve to use when doing bottle displays what do you think ?


----------



## bucky902 (Apr 22, 2013)

another pic


----------



## RED Matthews (Apr 22, 2013)

Neat set-up.  Do you collect any bigger ones?  Have you visited my home page?  I have collected and studied and worked in making glass and glass molds for 76 years.  I enjoy seeing what newer collectors look for.  RED Matthews


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 28, 2013)

With the mirror you now have twice as many bottles to look at.Nice set up.


----------

